

Ads in front of things - gvb
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2013/10/15/Ads-In-Front-of-Things

======
mikegriff
I agree with this, along with sites that throw up a questionnaire as soon as
you load up a page. No, I will not fill in your questionnaire before I have
looked at the page that might or might not have the information I want!

